# Melbourne, Australia?



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone? I promise I wont bite. :sus


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm also in Melbourne


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

YAY! :boogie PM Yah..


----------



## a123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ahoy hoy, melbourne here too.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I too am a 'Melbournian'


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow quite a few of us here! Im so glad Ive come here. Best damn forum Ive found in a long time!  Im so addicted.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm moving there in a couple weeks' time! :boogie


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

Hehe, I appreciate the input Aurora. A lot of people I know are like "Melbourne is the best place ever!" so it's good to hear another side of things. Having said that, I've lived in _Perth _my whole life, the biggest *******, conservative, boring, and cultureless city in this country. I also dislike all the people I know here precisely because they're stuck up and snobby, and the one person I care about in the whole world lives in Melbourne.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm from Melbourne. It's one of the most rapidly growing cities in the Southern Hemisphere. But we don't have the infrastructure to cope with the major influx of people.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yeh, and Connex blow.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Aurora said:


> :mum LOL..:no .. my dad works for connex.. and no its not connex that suck.. its the state government that do for not giving them the money to make the system work. How can you fix something with no money? The government blame connex when in fact its their fault, and so connex cops it. Most people dont see that its not connex's fault, because they dont have the facts.
> 
> Not to be rude or anything. :afr


In that case Connex blows because the Government blows..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> In that case Connex blows because the Government blows..


But I'm sure they'd fair a lot better if they had government backing like you said. An interesting point you raise about the Government's method for quelling the truth about Connex. But seriously, who has more power? Government or Connex? Who has more influence? Government or Connex? It's any wonder the majority or Melbournians are ill-informed regarding these matters. Can you blame us?


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

It's funny because people around here who visit Melbourne come back saying the public transport is great. *shrugs *


----------



## shadow man (Mar 29, 2009)

hello chosen one . it looks like were the only ones on line


----------



## zeiphon (Mar 29, 2009)

Ashram said:


> I've lived in _Perth _my whole life, the biggest *******, conservative, boring, and cultureless city in this country.


Whoa, harsh!

I liked Melbourne from what I can remember, but it was ages ago.. now you've all got me wanting to visit again


----------



## anjunabeats (Jan 19, 2009)

im from Sydney


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I stayed at a hotel on little bourke st in december last year  Melbourne is great! I'm looking forward to going back some time.

The best thing about melbourne is the particular pathway stone used in the CBD which is like a dark bluey-grey or something and all the little alleyways and graffiti art and other stuff that gives it some life.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Phibes said:


> ...all the little alleyways...


They're cool, aren't they?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Hiya everyone who replied. Just dropping by to say hi. :hide



Phibes said:


> I stayed at a hotel on little bourke st in december last year  Melbourne is great! I'm looking forward to going back some time.
> 
> The best thing about melbourne is the particular pathway stone used in the CBD which is like a dark bluey-grey or something and all the little alleyways and graffiti art and other stuff that gives it some life.


Its funny how we perceptive people notice things that the residents dont when visiting another city.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

anjunabeats said:


> im from Sydney


Its okay. You may enter. :hug Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm from Melbourne!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 27, 2008)

I WISH i was in melbourne, does that count? I visited Australia once, travellign up the east coast. It was awesome.


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm, not much happening here then...


----------



## mike80 (Jan 9, 2010)

How did I miss this thread? LOL

Hey Aura, I'm from Melbourne too.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I will go back some day : )


----------



## joho (Dec 21, 2009)

hey,

Melbourne here too. In general Melbourne is a good city, I've been to Sydney, Canberra and Brissy but not long enough to get the general impression of life there. But having traveled overseas a bit, in the scope of things Melbourne is erm... pretty small...

But anyways... just saying hi


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Melbourne is awesome. I love the depressing feel of it, especially on dreary Winter days. I don't know how many times I've heard someone say "I'm moving to Melbourne." The place is going to be completely unaffordable to even rent in soon.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow.. So many people from Melbourne here!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm in Melbourne right now also,but I'm only here for a semester.For the short period I've been here I can't say anything negative about it..


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't live in Melbourne, but go there from time to time. I'm an hour away.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Melbourne is pretty cool though not the greatest city in the world.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Is anyone considering making a meet up? Seems like there's been talk for ages... yet nothing


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm from melbourne also. Northern suburbs in particular. Good to see my fellow melbournians on this site.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I want to move to Melbourne!! :boogie


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Judi said:


> Is anyone considering making a meet up? Seems like there's been talk for ages... yet nothing


I've posted a thread about that in the Gatherings forum,but only one has shown their interest about it.I'm interested since I'm staying here right now..


----------



## Needshelp (Mar 19, 2010)

< Melbourne


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

I live in Melbourne. Nice to see that there are quite a few people from here on this site!


----------

